# Defiance Ohio



## Spinelli (Mar 24, 2008)

April 6th in MI. At the bohemian complex or something. Anyone going, see you there!


----------



## wasteoflifex (Mar 26, 2008)

i saw defiance ohio in pensacola with rager adn a few other bands. theyre pretty good.. definately worth seeing.


----------

